# Torino-Nice Rally



## User169 (21 Jul 2017)

Seems like this is the best forum for this - a cross between randonneuring and touring. It's a 700km rider from Turin to Nice via mountains. Have a week free at the beginning of September, so hoping to organize myself to get to it.

More info: http://torino-nice.weebly.com/intro.html

Video of a guy that did it last year:


View: https://vimeo.com/202758190


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2017)

I've seen that video before and I think I've watched another about it made by two blokes who made it look as hard as it sounds: Still, you've got the bike, so.........


----------

